# Is it possible for Jora to be pregnant?



## LadyRat (Aug 19, 2014)

I got her from a pet store a few days ago and she was in a 'feeder' aquarium. It was just her and what appeared to be her sister and 15 or so males. She is smaller than Emma, who was given away after she raised her babies. 

I don't know of Emma's living conditions but she was surrendered with a small cage, bedding, water bottles, etc. I'm positive that she had just been taken away from her kittens because her nipples were standing out, looked engorged, and very pink and over the last week they are returning to 'normal' and not standing out.

Jora I bought as a companion for Emma because I know now that they need rattie companions...and it didn't have anything to do with her huge black eyes looking at me like the most innocent loving baby in the world. I worry she might be pregnant because all of the males had very big testicles so I imagine they were sexually mature.

How should I handle this? Thank you for your help =)


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

How old is Jora? Post some photos of her from all angles; sides, stomach, back etc etc. Post a reference photo of her next to a common household item such as a remote if you're not sure of her age. 
There is a very high chance that she is pregnant if she was housed with males. Start looking for signs; are her nipples visible? Has she gained any weight since she was brought home? Is she nesting?


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I remember seeing a picture of Jora on another thread, she looked quite small. Although it is possible for ratties to get pregnant at 5 weeks it tends not to really happen. Because they are still babies who don't really know what they're doing. I picked up a 5/6 week old girl who had been housed with males for at least two weeks and she isn't pregnant. So looking at her size I reckon she could be as she definitely looks over 5 weeks.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She looks to be at least 6 weeks, which is unfortunately the age they become sexualy mature. She is way too young to have a litter and if she is pregnant it could actually kill her. I would get some galastop; it will painlessly terminate the pregnancy if she is really pregnant, and be much easier on her than having pups so young. I'm not saying this to be cruel. I'm just stating the facts. With her so young chances of her having a litter with no complications is slim to none; and I'm not kidding about it killing her. 
You'll want to ask your vet about getting the galastop and you'll want to do this sooner than later. If you wait til she's really showing it'll be too late; reabsorbing the litter becomes more difficult the farther along she is. Another option would be to have her spayed. This would also successfully terminate the pregnancy and benefit her health wise in the long run, as it significantly cuts the chances of mammary tumors as she grows older.


----------



## LadyRat (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a hard time estimating her age. How old does she look to you guys in these pictures?

What is galastop? I'll get her to the vet then. Thank you guys!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

oh i just had to say what a pretty rat baby!!!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

It is possible! I had a very young little girl from a pet store once and she was already pregnant. She was still a bay herself. She had 7 healthy babies who I handled everyday and loved to bits and I managed to home them, unfortunately the momma never grew much and when I took her to the vet she said that her heart was so weak and the best thing to do was to put her down 
 She was such a little darling and such a good little mommy. The 3rd pic looks like my Pepper did with the slight bulge. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes she's definitely over six weeks so chances are very very high that she's pregnant. Galastop is medication that helps slow the growth of tumors but works as a humane and painless way to terminate early pregnancies. You'll probably have to tell your vet why this is important that she gets it; most exotic vets haven't done this but will if you stand firm. Keep us posted on her, I'm rooting for the both of you! She's a beautiful little thing!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I hope it all turns out okay! I know the panick you feel when they're so young let us know


----------

